# Game 20: Heat @ Kings (12/6/09 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, December 6th, 2009 | 9:00 pm | TV: SunSports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Have to find a way to win this game. But without JO, its gonna be tough. The Kings have won 4 straight and are like 8-2 at home so far this season. Mostly without Kevin Martin too. Tyreke Evans has played great.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No Jermaine for this one kind of worries me, because Hawes and Thompson can really ball. We're going to have to play hard in the front-court.

Evans/Wade should be interesting, especially with how Wade's been so far, I can see Tyreke outplaying him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Donte Green at SG? Isnt he like 6-10?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Donte Green at SG? Isnt he like 6-10?


Yup. He started at SG in their last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise here


> wallacesports Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said Joel Anthony is likely to start Sunday at Sacramento in Jermaine O'Neal's absence to deal w/family issue.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Spoelstra Couldn't Bear Not to Look*



> Erik Spoelstra tried to turn away, but he couldn't when it came to Friday night's loss in Los Angeles that ended with a buzzer-beating, game-winning 3-pointer by Lakers guard Kobe Bryant.
> 
> "As soon as I got on the plane, I told Dan Craig, our video guy who sits right across from me, I said, 'Don't give me my computer. I don't want to look at it. I don't want to talk about it,' " the Heat coach said following Saturday's practice at the Kings' practice facility.
> Kobe Bryant game winner "As soon as we were about to take off, I said, 'All right, set it up.' I looked at it, yeah, several times. It was a heck of a play."
> ...


Good to hear Wade watches every broadcast after the game. JVG ripped into him, and said some true things Dwyane needs to hear and take to heart. Hopefully he felt embarrassed and didn't really blow it off, only concentrating on the compliments, like he indicates in this quote.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should actually be a good game. Last time we were in Sac-town it went to OT im pretty sure.

We gotta win this though, even without JO. 2-2 West Coast trip I can live with, 1-3...slumping us to .500...would be very bad.

Wade vs Evans and Beas vs Thompson should be fun matchups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ has pink eye and is out tonight. Quinn and obviously JO are the other inactives.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet Beas farted on his pillow :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

On a side note, I'm flying to Singapore in the morning so this is my last Heat game for the week. Luckily we don't have another game until Friday so I'm only going to be missing the Dallas, Memphis and possibly the Toronto games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Slowish start, especially defensively.

Greene and Evans looking troublesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice strong take by Chalmers.

We need to shore up the interior D...Magloire time...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade shooting a lot of free throws already.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD at the 1st quarter buzzer.

9-0 Heat run to end the quarter.

30-25 Heat.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** an end of quarter shot didn't go in against us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^:laugh: exactly what I was thinking.

I just expect those to go in now, im genuinely suprised when it doesnt happen!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle by Dorell.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice minutes from Dorell so far


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass Udonis...****...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks Daequan is waaaaaaaaaay better than Dorrell?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a look Beas to Wright


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley is dropping dimes, WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Beas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive again by Beas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD and 1!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice look from Chalmers to Haslem

Haslem is playing very well tonight on offense, great cuts to the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas now with 11


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone else think Wright would make a better backup point guard than Arroyo?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Wright was playing some PG against the Lakers. And yes, I do. He's been good so far tonight.

JJ has really become a useless player.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade looking good tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley lookin good


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley's jumper starting to get back to last year's form


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excellent transition play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our best offensive half so far this season. Nice ball movement. Already 14 assists and the half isn't over yet.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q is amazing, resign this man immediately


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Richardson trade reminds me of when we picked up Posey and JWill. The media slams us and says how we didn't do anything or we brought in cancerous players and then the trade ends up looking great.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think any of us expected this from Q, I was just happy to get rid of Blount and expected Q to take his place at the end of the bench. He has been perfect at SF so far.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas has not touched the ball in like 5 straight possessions


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody watching the Kings feed? Who is that female sideline reporter? She's a damn Amazon. She must be 6' 4" or 6' 5".


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Anybody watching the Kings feed? Who is that female sideline reporter? She's a damn Amazon. She must be 6' 4" or 6' 5".


She is >>>>>>>> Jason Jackson. Come on Sun Sports, step up your game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to know we can hit free throws, also.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that she must be a WNBA player but I couldn't find anything on her or their other tv people.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley's career high for assists is 4 so hopefully he can break that tonight. Has 3 at the half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id like to give kudos to Beas's defense. He's been pretty good tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Had to miss the whole first half, glad to see they're doing well.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You only have to look at Sacramento's arena to see that the cap is definitely going down this summer. On the plus side, we can hear everything that the players are saying to each other on the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q 333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another great look by Beasley, wtf is going on?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas with the J in the middle of the zone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas the zone buster


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I completely forgot about this game :laugh:

Good to see we got a big lead right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich to Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I found their sideline reporter and she definitely beats Jason Jackson, no question.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayte_Christensen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q to Wade oooop!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Tyreke is pretty good


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Kings going on a bit of a run, their interior passing is pretty good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Evans has really ugly form on his jumper, but its going in


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get Mario off, 'Reke's too big


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're not even stepping out on Wade and daring him to shoot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD for the J


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> big 3 by Dorell


It's like he hit absolute rock bottom and finally got his act together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas' 4th...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Dorell on the alley oop

Good to see Dorell actually make it tonight

Q-Rich with the fastbreak layup


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

General observation:

Q is ALWAYS around the rim for the rebound. You could have Udonis and Mike standing right there alone on a missed free throw and Q will come flying in and snatch it away.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its nice to see how well we play when theres more than 2 moving players offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad rebounding but good D throughout on that possession


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Tyreke is THE Wade clone. I thought it might have been Rose but Evans is much more similar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Dorell. Nice move.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is '06-'07 Dorell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is unreal...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> This is unreal...


Somebody needs to call Scifi channel and start a paranormal investigation into this ****.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Lucky shot by Casspi.

Our guys have to attack that zone defense consistently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know about starting Wade on the bench right now. He should still be in and make sure we get this win. We're off til friday so rest shouldnt matter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alright, Wade time. No excuses for rest. We're off until Friday.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Basically a 7 man rotation tonight with JJ getting a few minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Noc...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet layup by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

5 on Beasley this is not good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a shot by Wade.

Dorell lookin real nice


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DoREL to JoREL!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man Sacramento is finished everything around the rim tonight it seems, we have zero presence at the basket

WOW JOEL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We just can't stop them. We're scoring at will but so are they.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Kings are doing what we did against the Lakers. Missing free throws.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sacramento is pulling a Miami Heat tonight at the line


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spo needs to change it up on defense. throw a wrench into Sacramento. Theyve gotten too comfortable offensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and now a big Turnover by the Kings


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade looks terrific tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade playing to his strengths...as it should be.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

D-Wade's J slowly coming back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks like Wade tonight. Finally.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I just looked it up, Wade has shot at 50% or above in 3 games this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q-Rich continues to be the man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD2Dorell

What a game Dorell has played


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dorell!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dorrelllll, nice game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Very odd rebounding numbers tonight, nobody has over 5


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 10 assists again


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Tony Fiorentino just pointed out something i was thinking as i watch the game. Wright is constantly moving without the ball, taking the initiative and cutting to the basket and its something i hope the rest of the team applies to their game. more movement off the ball!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Wade just nonchalantly making that shot


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, 40 footer from Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

POTG: MV3

Welcome back


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 115-102

2-2 road trip

3-1 should have been the record but we all would have taken 2-2 after the way we were looking before this road trip began.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Potg: Mv3


:yes: 

He finally put it all together tonight, other than that missed wide open layup there at the end :laugh:.

Dorell and Q-Rich were great as well.

The 135 all played great.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> POTG: MV3
> 
> Welcome back


My vote as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Best game Wade has played all year, IMO. Welcome back, indeed.

How about Dorell! Best game he's played probably ever :laugh:

I actually liked the rotations tonight - worked well. Replace the 30 mins from Anthony with 30 from JO and we're set.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I was sort of jokingly saying it earlier, but a confident Dorell runs this team better than Arroyo could dream of


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about the 30 assists also? Impressive. Plus 58.6% shooting from the floor and 83.9% from the line.

Best our offense has looked in a LONG time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> How about the 30 assists also? Impressive. Plus 58.6% shooting from the floor and 83.9% from the line.
> 
> Best our offense has looked in a LONG time.


Especially considering how we tore up the zone D, which has given us trouble this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about Mike scoring 20 and it being almost an after thought? Shows how good he's been of late. Too bad he got two very bad fouls called against him which took him out of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah those calls were bogus.

Beasley's last 10:

vs Atlanta: 21 pts, 9 rbs, 1 blk, 8-15 FG, 0-1 3FG, 5-6 FT, 33 Mins
vs Toronto: 21 pts, 12 rbs, 2 ast, 1 stl, 8-18 FG, 1-1 3 FG, 4-4 FT, 39 Mins
vs New Orleans: 17 pts, 9 rbs, 2 ast, 1 blk, 7-13 FG, 1-1 3FG, 2-2 FT, 28 Mins
vs Orlando: 15pts, 12 rbs, 7-16 FG, 0-3 3FG, 1-2 FT, 34 Mins
vs Washington: 14 pts, 7 rbs, 2 ast, 6-13 FG, 0-2 3FG, 2-2 FT, 37 Mins
vs Boston: 18 pts, 7 rbs, 2stl, 1 blk, 7-14 FG, 2-4 3FG, 2-3 FT, 36 Mins
vs Portland: 27 pts, 8 rbs, 1 stl, 1 blk, 8-15 FG, 0-1 3FG, 11-12 FT, 37 Mins
vs Denver: 17 pts, 7 rbs, 1 stl, 7-19 FG, 0-2 3FG, 3-4 FT, 35 Mins
vs Lakers: 12 pts, 6 rbs, 2 ast, 1 blk, 6-8 FG, 29 Mins
vs Sacramento: 20 pts, 5 rbs, 4 ast, 1 stl, 7-10 FG, 1-1 3FG, 5-6 FT, 33 Mins


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Let's not overstate this game. We played the Kings without Martin. All of our stats are going to look good, and the Kings can make anyone look like an all-star, even Dorell!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Kings were 9-9, and 8-2 at home - this is a decent win, man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Let's not overstate this game. We played the Kings without Martin. All of our stats are going to look good, and the Kings can make anyone look like an all-star, even Dorell!


Last game of a west coast road trip, coming off a heart breaking loss to the Lakers and needing this game to make this trip successful and winning it without JO is a good win.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's a decent win, but the Kings have been playing over their heads, they are obviously not a very talented team.



> Wade's girlfriend, actress Gabriel Union, was sitting courtside.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=29120602


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, saw her on the highlights on NBAtv. Not like Wade needed any more motivation to play well tonight with the way he's been playing


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It took a buzzer beater 3 from Wade to beat the Nets without JO. I'm not taking any win for granted, especially without JO in there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had to tape this game because I was out celebrating my b-day (yesterday.) Caught a few glimpses, nice to see Wright have a good game. Beas is now 13-18 the last two games, I've been hoping he'd improve his pct.



myst said:


> Let's not overstate this game. We played the Kings without Martin. All of our stats are going to look good, and the Kings can make anyone look like an all-star, even Dorell!


I'm not sure Kevin Martin would've stopped us from shooting 58.6%. Martin is a nice offensive player, but the only stats that may look worse for the Heat would be defensive ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Happy Birthday


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm still a little awe struck that Dorell just played that well. Seriously, he was incredible out there today. I thought his defense against Kobe was also very good the other night, Kobe just hit some tough shots.

Im liking Wright in this point forward role alongside Wade.

QRich has been a steal also. Thank god we got him - especially with Cook's unexpected struggles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah and it was very interesting to see Wright play almost exclusively at PG, at both ends of the floor. Kings roll out a 6-6 PG, we raise them a 6-9 one. I've been on the D-Wright Train for several seasons now, and was just beginning to give up on him. We'll see if he can keep this up, and how long Sporadic Spo sticks with him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, id been on the Wright train for years - but it had gotten to the point where it just didnt look like it was gonna happen, whether in Miami or at all.

Id like to add his last 3 games have actually been pretty solid since Cook got benched.

Importantly, 0 turnovers the last 3 games:

Dorell's last 3 -

22.6 minutes
11.0 points
2.0 assists
3.6 rebounds
61% FG (14/23)
75% 3FG (3/4)
100% FT (2/2)










You forget he's only 24, he's a year older than Mario Chalmers and younger than Al Thornton!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> How about Mike scoring 20 and it being almost an after thought? Shows how good he's been of late. Too bad he got two very bad fouls called against him which took him out of the game.


I was more impressed with his passing, he had 3 assists on plays he makes about once every 20 games. Stuff like driving towards the basket, seeing Dorell cutting towards the basket, and hitting him with the pass for the easy score. Or getting the ball at the top wide open, stepping up to hit the jumper, then firing a pass to Haslem underneath for another open layup. If he can do that regularly and develop more awareness, he will be well on his way to being a complete offensive player and work totally within the flow of an offense. Right now he mainly gets his points on isolations within the second unit or spotting up for jumpers with the first.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're are so many dimensions to his game. I remember when Moon had just gotten here and he was playing well, cutting to the hoop, hitting open j's, and playing solid D, I'd always think we have someone on the bench who can do all of those things, plus. Wright's off-the-ball movement, defense, and rebounding alone would be a huge lift to the swing position.

And I think I came up with a new nickname for Coach in my last post: Spo-radic.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ :laugh: good one Jace - funny ANNND true!


----------

